# Load ideas



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Gents, I'm trying to decide what I'm going to use for this years Muzzleloader Deer and Elk hunts. I've been shooting the 250 SST ahead of 100 grains of 777 Pellets. I'm not overly impressed with the load so am open to all suggestions. Somethings I've been considering stepping up to the 300 SST, switching to blackhorn 209, switching to the TEZ/TMZ, switching to shockwaves, switching to the federal premium copper ahead of blackhorn 209 (this is where I'm leaning at the moment) etc. etc. I'm shooting a TC Omega, I got pretty decent accuracy out of the XTP's when I first started with this gun, maybe I should switch back to them. Anyways, hoping for some feedback from y'all, what has worked well, what has been terrible, what would you never try again, what would you like to give a try. Thanks gents.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

100 grains of triple 7 pellets with a 290 grain barnes tez! great load and that deer isn't going far! It's also a perfect elk load, so you will never have to re sight between deer and elk for a different bullet. I shoot 130 grains of triple 7 pellets with a 290 grain tez but I know some people don't like shooting that much powder or messing with 2 50 grain pellets and a 30 grain pellet.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

I'd try 90gr of Triple FFF Black Powder. Ahhhh, I love the smell of black powder..... I shoot the 250 SST over 90gr Black out of Thompson and Green Mtn barrels. But I also shoot roundballs much of the time so you may want to disregard my advice. Good luck on your hunt.

(I should admit that on one hunt I shot the 250 SST over 120gr of Triple 7 pellets and it performed well. Just felt like I was cheating so I went back to the dirty black powder)


----------



## Dahlmer (Sep 12, 2007)

I'm currently trying to work up a load using 250 gr Barnes Expander. I put a scope on this year so I have spent most my time getting sighted in. With 120 grains of BH209 I seem to be spraying them a bit, so I'll back off and see if I get better results with lower charges. 

I'm looking at this load because it is essentially the same thing as the 250 gr XPB which is a bit cheaper than buying the bullets marketed for muzzleloading. If I can't get this to work then I intend to start playing with the 290 gr Barnes TEZ.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

SST should preform better than the old XTP but you hear of alot of bad results with it. I still just use a 240grn XTP on deer, and a 300grn XTP on elk... it just kills'em dead. In several dozen now killed with that bullet, I've only recovered a grand total of 2 of the 240's. Both of which were quartering shots and the bullets traveled 28" and 30" through the critter before stopping. I've never recovered a 300.

Either of those over plain old Pyrodex. 90gr for the 240, 110 for the 300. Both of those will do cloverleaf groups all day long (with a quick swab between). Who cares if the powder leaves a dirty barrel... that first shot is crazy accurate and I cant remember the last time I ever needed a 2nd shot... maybe back when we had ML300?

-DallanC


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

I've been shooting those 250 grain SSTs for a couple years now and have had nothing but great results out my TC Omega. I have been using 130 grains of Pyrodex behind them. I don't know if that makes much of a difference from 100 grains. On the flip side, my son who will be doing his first muzzle load hunt this year is using a new Traditions Ultralight Pursuit, and it shot the 250s great with 100 grains behind it. I've shot two deer with the 250s. Both lay where they stood. I was using the TC Shockwave before in 300 grain and it was a good round too. 

Maybe your particular gun doesn't like them. I know my 7mm Rem Mag didn't care for the Hornady Custom Ammo but really likes the Federals. 

Good luck on your search!


----------



## Utahyounggun (Nov 5, 2014)

I'm looking at trying some new loads as well anybody ever shot the white hot pellets?


----------



## Spry Yellowdog (Sep 8, 2007)

I have one load now that I shoot at everything using my Omega.
290 gr barnes TEZ, seated to 60 lbs pressure over 110 grains of blackhorn 209,
Capped off with a winchester primer. Excellent accuracy to 200 yards and kills stuff dead.

Spry


----------



## Raptorman (Aug 18, 2009)

I just started shooting the 250 Gr TEZ over 3 50 Gr Pellets, just regular pellets, and it seems to be shooting pretty good. Hopefully seals the deal on a big ol' Manti Bull in a couple weeks.


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Thanks for the ideas guys, although you haven't made it much easier  I think I'm going to give the BH209 a try with the 290 TEZ, atleast see how my gun likes it then go from there. Good luck on your hunt Raptorman!!! Better share pictures.


----------



## Flyfishn247 (Oct 2, 2007)

I shoot the same load utahgolf but with a 300 gr SST, I like the result. I'm shooting an Accura LR. We were shooting clay pigeons at 170 yards. I'm sighted 3" high at 100 yds.


----------

